# XTesters on TLC...



## mrklaw (Nov 2, 2005)

That's cool. The "orbs" look like snow reflecting off of a flash to me.


----------



## Nobtis (May 13, 2003)

I can honestly say that it was not snowing that night, nor raining, nor hail, etc... It was a perfectly clear, chilly night.


----------



## JustMatt (Jan 31, 2006)

Really nice! Great for you!


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hope you make it.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Good luck getting on TV ! I would like to know if the picture was taken using a tripod and were multiple pics taken at the same time(To see any movement).
I'm just curious becuse I see those orbs appear in my pics sometimes.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Been there, done that", made "Orbs" for the camera, that is....
Not every time, but spraying a mist through dust, just dust, we made orbs.
Of course this doesn't explain the orbs we have seen in the wine cellar here with the naked eye. (no wine there , I don't drink.)

I have always surmised that professional cameramen would know how to photograph "Orb-Free" or they would lose their job, especially after the big car-crash or battle scene involing all these paid extras and pyro-technics.(and $$$$$$$$$!)


----------



## Nobtis (May 13, 2003)

Thanks everyone...I guess we'll find out if my pics make it when X-Testers comes out on TV. Keep your fingers crossed for me! No, I didn't use a tripod, and I took a lot of pictures that night. Weird how the orbs only showed-up in certain areas. Here's a really weird ghost picture I took in New Orleans back in December. Click here to see for yourself: http://www.angelsghosts.com/new_orleans_ghost_picture.html -- Let me know what you think.
Thanks!


----------

